# Oysters



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

must be scarce this year. I think I saw $14.99 a pint in Food Lion this AM. and kept going, so don't know what size they were. Personally, I can do without them at that price.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Never mind, I found the answer. Looks like a tater and weenie and saur kraut winter here, wid some beans mixed in fer protein.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Luckily, a buddy of mine who owns a rest. Gives me his price of $25.00 per 100 out of Chesapeake Bay still alive in shell!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I love oysters. We used to take the boat and load up on oysters. Come back and fire up the grill. We would drink beer and eat oysters all evening. I miss beer and oysters. 

Wd, I know what you mean about grocery store prices. Can eat many myself with the price of them these days. 

Darin


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

The water's cooling down, 'bout time to wade out in the marsh & pick a couple bucket loads.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I'd love to be there with you. Pickem up!!!.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

$30 a bushel here...or hammer out your own for free


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

45.00 dollars a bushel at O'neals Sea
Food on harbor road in Wanchese. I got 2 bushels and they are beauts! Ask for the shells from Engelhart. They rival true O'cock oysters in juice, clearness of the meat, and crabs. Well maybe a close second!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Finally got some at 7 bucks a pint that were going out of date in 3 days. They lasted one day. First ones were around 12/13 bucks a pint. Could have loaded up on the 7 buck ones, but a frozen oyster ain't to my liken.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Peix, funny you mentioned the crab. An oyster wid a crab in it should bring more. Most people never et an oyster steamed with a baby crab in it. I've seen them throw the crab away and make a face when they shucked them. But, they threw away the best softshell crab they'll ever eat.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

almost ½ the oysters I pull around here have crabs in them... don't eat'em raw but if they get steamed/baked they're gone right along with the oyster...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ditto on the stonies in them oysters.I get about half as well. Taste real good.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Just got back from vacation, all be it 2 weeks late. Took those Engelhart monsters for family in western NC. Total throw down in Asheville with the first bushel and wifes brother nearly cried when he got into the second bushel. He was a waterman at one point in Wilmington and you could tell, now he lives on a golf course in Statesville, go figure. I have heard alot of people say they can eat alot of oysters. The brother ate 70 or so, I'm good for about 48. Anyway I thought that was pretty good. Will definitely be buying from O'neals again rather than betting on somebodies buddy to bring them in if the weathers right down here. The other spot that is sure money is Roses in Columbia running West from OBX. First metal building on the left. They open at 7 am and usually have several different strands and will let you taste them before purchasing, same as O'neals.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

On sale here this week in two stores......$ 14.99 pint.


----------

